# ShopVac Portable Air Filter



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I work in a totally hand tool shop; so dust collection is not the issue for me that it is in a power tool shop. However there is always a fine layer of dust on surfaces, especially when I have been sanding. 

I have been looking at the Shop Vac portable air filter. Does anyone have any experience with one of these? Is it worth the $165?

Thanks for any advise.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I looked at one of those briefly. My concern was with the filtration ability / availability of micron or better filters.... Never had those questions answered... 

Ridgid used to make / sell a similar one as well... I think for the money, you are better spending another $25.00 and getting something like the Grizzly G5955 but YMMV...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hand sanding I assume?*

Is there any way you can sand over a down draft sanding table?
That's just a flat surface, non skid with a bunch of holes 3/4" or 1" evenly spaced with a dust collector or in your case a shop vac below in a funnel shaped collector. You really need to collect the dust at the source if possible rather than wait until it gets airborne.
Any small fan with a furnace filter on the intake side will filter of a lot of airborne dust, but there';s nothing like a dedicated overhead air filtration unit with prefilters and 3 speeds...about $300 for a Jet:
Amazon.com: JET 708620B AFS-1000B 550/702/1044 CFM 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Electrostatic Pre-Filter: Home Improvement
everything on this page is good.  bill


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the idea of a down draft sanding table. The seed has been planted. I'll post pictures when I get it designed and built. 

I have a couple of pieces to build for Christmas presents, so it won't be for a couple of months.


----------

